# How to change public schools without moving?



## klawhinny

Hi there everyone!

My name is Laura and I am a mother of a 14-year-old daughter named Kristie. She is a sophomore in high school and is an honor roll student. Lately, Kristie has been having a lot of problems in her current public high school. She is being lied to by her own friends, being ignored, being bullied, and also being picked on by teachers! She has come home numerous times in tears, begging me to change her schools for her. My daughter and I have a very close relationship, and she comes from a stable family, so there are no "family problems" or any other causes to her distress. (Believe me when I tell you this... I'm letting her edit my typing right this second). Kristie just seems to be having a very rough time and cannot handle the stress anymore. I know that she should not be running away from her problems, but believe me she is not running. She is a very strong young woman and has dealt with all of her problems in a mature manner (talking/confronting her friends, talking to Principals, talking to teachers, etc.)

So, I have decided I will let her make her own decision and am allowing her to change schools. We live very close to another school, (actually the school I am talking about is actually closer than the public school she is in now). Kristie does not want to go to a private school, but only another pubic school where she won't have any stress coming from her current peers. I am 100% in this decision to let her change schools, so moms PLEASE do not try to "sway" my decision any other way. I would just like some answers to my questions.

How do you change public schools without moving?

Can you use a family/close family members address?

If I talk to board members/people who are concerned and tell them about my daughter's bullying problem, will they allow her to change schools? I am willing to drive her and pick her up so busses wont be a problem.

Thank you Mothers!!!! I need an answer ASAP!!!


----------



## MeepyCat

Hi, my kids aren't at this stage, or even close, but the student guide for the local public schools references "student safety" as a reason for switching public schools within the school district. I'm concerned, though, that this is easier for us because we live in a city with a bunch of high schools.

- Is there any kind of student guide or school policy guide available for your school district?

- Are there anti-bullying policies you can read, or other information available to parents concerning student safety in schools?

- Is the high school you'd like to transfer to in the same school district or a different one? Is it a magnet school? Does it have other admissions requirements? If it's closer to your home, why was your child not assigned there in the first place, basically?

I would not advise using a family member's address to get your kid into a different school district (unless your child is actually moving in with the family member) because school districts around here come down really hard on this. They consider it fraud, and the fallout can be very disruptive to the child's schooling.


----------



## zebra15

In my state you can do an 'out of district' wavier, as long as there is room, you can basically enroll in any public school in the state.

Call the district office where you want to enroll and see what the process is. Start with very basic questions, leave the 'drama' out and go from there.


----------



## whatsnextmom

First step, find out what schools are even an option. Compacted schools are very difficult to transfer into but schools with openings are pretty easy. I'd call the school you are interested in and ask upfront if they are accepting transfers. If it's in the same district, you can get the transfer paperwork from them, If it's OUTSIDE the district, it's much trickier. In that case, you'll need to get paperwork from the incoming district, get permission from the outgoing district (and bully issues is an acceptable reason in our county) and then move. You may have to do this paperwork every year.

I'd go to the district office and start asking questions and getting paperwork. In our area, it's not a big deal. I've transfered my own kid within and outside of district for various reasons. It's not so hard but you have to keep your ducks in a row.


----------



## mtiger

A lot of that decision is determined by the state and school district in which you reside. School choice is not a given wrt public schools...


----------



## klawhinny

Does anyone know if you are responsible to pay any different types of taxes?


----------



## A&A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klawhinny*
> 
> Does anyone know if you are responsible to pay any different types of taxes?


No, you won't have to pay any additional taxes if you're transferring to another public school. As others have said, call the new school district and ask what the transfer policy is. You may have to do the paperwork now and wait 'til next year for the transfer to actually go through.


----------



## mtiger

But do be aware that it may not be an option. It isn't in our town. You go to your HS, or you go to private school. Period. So you need to find this out...


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

Yea, contact your district. If I were you I would leave some stuff vague -- in case you decide you'd like to claim work or other issues if some other routes don't work for you. Let them know you'd like to change schools. Tell them there are issues with bullying (I imagine that'll go a LONG way). Get the bullying issues documented. Just ask them how it's done. No one here can tell you because this kind of thing varies significantly from district to district. Good luck, Mama! And, welcome to MDC.


----------



## Linda on the move

All of this depends on where you live and what the state and local laws are. Without knowing that, no one here can tell you how it works.

In my city, the highschools do have open enrollment, but at this point in the year, it would be very difficult/impossible to transfer into a desirable school.

We have some very good charter schools, and if you lived, here, there is one in particular I would recommend checking out. However, they only accept new students at semester breaks. Do check on the options in your city that are "different."

Private schools all have their own rules. My kids attend a private school with rolling enrollment. It is not uncommon for kids to transfer in at any point in the year for issues such as bullying or emotional issues such as depression.

Although I am not trying to dissuade you from switching her schools, I do recommend you take time to look into all her options and make a solid decision. Don't just run away from the school that isn't working, *help her pick a school where she can really thrive.* Call schools and ask question, go visit and take tours, ask for her to do a trial day. There are kids thriving at my kids private school who could have switched around to every big high school in the city and floundered at each one. (our school offers scholarships for kids with financial need)

BTW, it is illegal to use someone else's address, but I don't know what the penalties are.


----------



## mtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linda on the move*
> 
> BTW, it is illegal to use someone else's address, but I don't know what the penalties are.


It's a criminal offense. At the very least, the school would need to be repaid for the services fraudulently received. It could also lead to jail time.


----------



## Peony

Like others have said, you have to call to figure out if transferring is possible, waivers, is there room, etc.... I've known families that have just moved slightly around the neighborhood to be within different boundaries, some have rented a cheap condo that they do not use to have a legal way in to the school. We went private to avoid our routed school and because soon that might not be an option for us anymore, we are actually in the process of trying to rent out our house that we own so that we can rent a worse house in a different section of town that is routed to a different school.







Oh the things you do for your kids.


----------



## mar123

I teach in a very good and popular public high school. We have people lying all the time to get their kids into our school. There is no legal penalty, but once discovered, the child has to immediately move to another school. Within the disctrict, parents can request a waiver to a different school as long as they provide transportation. It is out of district kids we have issues with because we are surrounded by low performing parishes. Legally, you can give guardianship to someone in that school's district, but legal papers have to be filed for it to work. I hope things work out for your daughter.


----------



## DaisyMae08

I'm a teacher at a very good public high school and I have two kids right now that live in other towns and are lying about their addresses. The school is actively working to prove this and to have the kids removed (the district does not offer school choice). So switching to the other public school may not be an option for you. For your daughter's sake, however, I hope it is!


----------



## beanma

Look on your school system's website. There should be info there. Sometimes you do have to pay tuition (typically not much) if you are not zoned for that school. I know of folks who did successfully have their child moved to a different middle school because of a bullying problem and our school system does not offer choice or do these kinds of transfers very often.


----------



## Mollyaxoxo

*Public school switch/transfer*

Hello, does anyone know if the young girl's public school switch was successful? If so does anyone know how she did it or how anyone else has done it in the past? I am trying to switch from my current public high school to a different one and I'm trying to figure out how. I am in a similar situation as the young girl and would feel much more comfortable in a different public school. And the public school i would like to transfer to is the public school for my town. I live in one town but go to a different district's school due to home address. Please let me know if anyone has any ideas as to what to do. Thank you


----------



## oldsmom

Our youngest tried to switch high schools because she was having social problems. She successfully switched even though we didn't recommend it, but it didn't help because she needed to address her social problems. Running away just caused her repeat her past mistakes.

But our situation may be quite different from yours. 

Have you called the school to discuss this with her counselor?


----------



## Mollyaxoxo

oldsmom said:


> Our youngest tried to switch high schools because she was having social problems. She successfully switched even though we didn't recommend it, but it didn't help because she needed to address her social problems. Running away just caused her repeat her past mistakes.
> 
> But our situation may be quite different from yours.
> 
> Have you called the school to discuss this with her counselor?


The problem is the kids at the school in my case and I know many kids at the school I would like to transfer to and it would be a much better environment. Do you know how she was able to switch schools and what state this was in? Thank you for your reply


----------



## Mollyaxoxo

oldsmom said:


> Our youngest tried to switch high schools because she was having social problems. She successfully switched even though we didn't recommend it, but it didn't help because she needed to address her social problems. Running away just caused her repeat her past mistakes.
> 
> But our situation may be quite different from yours.
> 
> Have you called the school to discuss this with her counselor?


The problem is the kids at the school in my case and I know many kids at the school I would like to transfer to and it would be a much better environment. Do you know how she was able to switch schools and what state this was in? Thank you for your reply


----------



## oldsmom

In Washington state you just have to contact both school and ask. If they have room at the new school, and the old school is willing to make the change, then it's a simple enough thing.


----------



## Mollyaxoxo

oldsmom said:


> In Washington state you just have to contact both school and ask. If they have room at the new school, and the old school is willing to make the change, then it's a simple enough thing.


Thank you so much


----------



## Mollyaxoxo

oldsmom said:


> In Washington state you just have to contact both school and ask. If they have room at the new school, and the old school is willing to make the change, then it's a simple enough thing.


Thank you so much


----------



## Pookietooth

klawhinny said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> My name is Laura and I am a mother of a 14-year-old daughter named Kristie. She is a sophomore in high school and is an honor roll student. Lately, Kristie has been having a lot of problems in her current public high school. She is being lied to by her own friends, being ignored, being bullied, and also being picked on by teachers! She has come home numerous times in tears, begging me to change her schools for her. My daughter and I have a very close relationship, and she comes from a stable family, so there are no "family problems" or any other causes to her distress. (Believe me when I tell you this... I'm letting her edit my typing right this second). Kristie just seems to be having a very rough time and cannot handle the stress anymore. I know that she should not be running away from her problems, but believe me she is not running. She is a very strong young woman and has dealt with all of her problems in a mature manner (talking/confronting her friends, talking to Principals, talking to teachers, etc.)
> 
> So, I have decided I will let her make her own decision and am allowing her to change schools. We live very close to another school, (actually the school I am talking about is actually closer than the public school she is in now). Kristie does not want to go to a private school, but only another pubic school where she won't have any stress coming from her current peers. I am 100% in this decision to let her change schools, so moms PLEASE do not try to "sway" my decision any other way. I would just like some answers to my questions.
> 
> How do you change public schools without moving?
> 
> Can you use a family/close family members address?
> 
> If I talk to board members/people who are concerned and tell them about my daughter's bullying problem, will they allow her to change schools? I am willing to drive her and pick her up so busses wont be a problem.
> 
> Thank you Mothers!!!! I need an answer ASAP!!!


I had some similar things happen to me as a teen, and I was able to switch to a different public school. My mom talked to the school district. I had to drive to that school, but I was 17 and had a license at that point. If it's a magnet school, she may need to apply to it.


----------



## TheBugsMomma

I switched schools at 16 too. I just didn't like it at all so I went to the next closest one. I switched during summer, but all I had to do was pick up registration fill it out and have my mom sign a paper. My parents really didn't have to do anything. One thing you need to be careful of is, if you get in trouble too much or miss too much school, they will kick you out and send you back to your first school. I was kicked out for ditching too muchso be on your best behavior.


----------



## moominmamma

My daughter (now 17) switched schools at 15. For her it was a question of wanting access to an appropriate academic program. Because we lived out of the desired school's catchment area, we had to fill out a request in March for the following school year and await approval, which we got about 10 weeks later. Some years the school is full and/or under-resourced and in that case out-of-catchment students are not approved. If my daughter had not got approval we would have had to move into the school's catchment area to get her registered. (In our case the new school is 90 minutes away, so she needed an apartment to go there anyway. Once we had a signed lease, the new school would have had to take her, but that would have meant registering her in September, when course selection options would have been much narrower.) 

I know there are people who get around the out-of-catchment issue by using a friend's or relative's address. But unless the student does actually reside there during the school year, you can be charged with fraud, or sued for the cost of the schooling you received fraudulently. So that's definitely not a step you should take lightly. 

Miranda


----------



## Claudia Chapman

If your state or town has strict rules there's a trick to circumvent them. Find out if there's a subject offered at the school you wish for your child to attend which is not offered in your district school. Apply for a transfer based on your child's need to take that subject.

Often that subject will be a language. My mother found this out when the New York City school I was supposed to attend had an epidemic of gang violence and students were actually knifed in the hallway. We were only one city block outside of the district for the safer, better rated school which offered Russian and German language studies that were not available in the rougher district.


----------



## Claudia Chapman

Sometimes a new school can make all the difference, especially when there's a cycle of meanness and gossip at the old school. Sometimes all we need is a fresh start.


----------



## moominmamma

Claudia Chapman said:


> Find out if there's a subject offered at the school you wish for your child to attend which is not offered in your district school. Apply for a transfer based on your child's need to take that subject.


That may very well work some places but it makes no difference in the jurisdiction I live in. Here students are only entitled to take courses that are required for graduation, and anything beyond that is considered discretionary. My future-engineer dd wanted to take Physics which was, believe it or not, not offered at her high school. Because the school offered Chemistry, which fulfilled the graduation requirement for a senior science credit, she was not entitled to move her school enrolment elsewhere. (She did get to move, because they happened to have room for out-of-catchment students, but the lack of Physics at her old school had nothing to do with her acceptance.)

Miranda


----------



## Claudia Chapman

In Connecticut she probably could have enrolled to take advanced classes, like physics, at the local state college. Lots of kids do that during senior year, or at least they used to.


----------



## moominmamma

Claudia Chapman said:


> In Connecticut she probably could have enrolled to take advanced classes, like physics, at the local state college. Lots of kids do that during senior year, or at least they used to.


Not an option for us, as we live in a rural area with no college. But my point was about using specific course requests as hooks to get into alternate high schools. I'm sure it works in some places, but definitely not in all. Perhaps it will work for the original poster, but I'd suggest doing some research first.

Miranda


----------



## Claudia Chapman

I understood your point. I'm sorry you have to deal with such a limited school district. As you've demonstrated the rules vary from state to state and city to city.

It's definitely worth a shot to see if wanting to take a subject that is only taught out of district can warrant a school change. If the OP does this I recommend phrasing the question like this:

My daughter needs to take (physics) for her college plans to be realized but it is not available in our district. Can she transfer out of district to take (physics)?

Don't phrase it "If my daughter wants to take a subject that isn't offered at her school can I transfer her to another district?" 

This strategy is a back door method to getting in to the district you want. You have to present it as a plan for school success and a necessity NOT as an excuse to transfer.

And it's always worth while to see if your local community or state college offers classes for High School seniors to take for college credit.

Good luck!


----------

